# Chicago bender



## boydgilley (Nov 18, 2012)

I am new to this site but been in the trade for 15 yrs, i am useing a chicago bender for the first time in about 10 yrs and i can't remember what the deduct is on 1/2" heavy wall conduit an we are not sure what deduct is?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Six inches, if memory serves.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Could vary if they are old and beat up. Take a piece of scrap and figure it for that bender.


----------



## nervous (Nov 13, 2012)

347sparky said:


> Could vary if they are old and beat up. Take a piece of scrap and figure it for that bender.


 
this^^^^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## boydgilley (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanx i is rather old, scale is hard to read!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

3/4 hand bender anyone?


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> 3/4 hand bender anyone?


Hawks aren't doing so well. An era of crappiness is about to be unleashed that only cub fans are familiar with. .


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> Hawks aren't doing so well. An era of crappiness is about to be unleashed that only cub fans are familiar with. .


kirk should've benched vandenberg long time ago. but heaven forbid he hurt a seniors feelings. we should've started looking forward to next year when we realized this season was unsavable. maybe we see rudock friday. itd be great to ruin nebraskas season with an upset


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> kirk should've benched vandenberg long time ago. but heaven forbid he hurt a seniors feelings. we should've started looking forward to next year when we realized this season was unsavable. maybe we see rudock friday. itd be great to ruin nebraskas season with an upset


Agreed but such a long shot.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I would not be bending 1/2" conduit on the 1/2" shoe of a Chicago bender, unless you really need that short radius. It is difficult to get fish tapes around those bends. The rare times when I install 1/2 rigid, I always bend it on the 3/4" shoe.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

347sparky said:


> Could vary if they are old and beat up. Take a piece of scrap and figure it for that bender.


And if you will be using this bender a lot on this job take note of the travel and # of pumps for the common angles for each size


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I would not be bending 1/2" conduit on the 1/2" shoe of a Chicago bender, unless you really need that short radius. It is difficult to get fish tapes around those bends. The rare times when I install 1/2 rigid, I always bend it on the 3/4" shoe.


That's good advice.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Every Chicago bender I've seen are old and have their own flavor. I always bend a scrap and write it down.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

This just in : 22.5=9 clicks. On mine anyway


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Like everyone else said...just use scrap and figure it out. Every Chicago Bender is different over the years of use and abuse. But definitely use the 3/4" shoe or you'll definitely regret it when the time comes to pull the wire.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I could not be bothered with a Chicago bender for 1/2" hell I have even been known to hand bend 1" RMC but I can't do that all day long.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I could not be bothered with a Chicago bender for 1/2" hell I have even been known to hand bend 1" RMC but I can't do that all day long.



Maybe the OP had to bend a lot of 90's? lol


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I would not be bending 1/2" conduit on the 1/2" shoe of a Chicago bender, unless you really need that short radius. It is difficult to get fish tapes around those bends. The rare times when I install 1/2 rigid, I always bend it on the 3/4" shoe.


 
Don.,

If I recalled that the radius is 3 inches vs convential 5 inches on stanard benders.


Merci,
Marc


----------

